# Is the Hydor Koralia 3200 too much for my 180l tank



## RolyMo (7 Jun 2013)

Ok was down the LFS getting a replacement CO2 diffuser(what a pigging nightmare that was) and I spotted the Hydor things and thought that they seemed relatively cheap and splashed the cash and bought one.

I get it home and get it out of the box and was a little dismayed at how big the unit is as I am trying to keep the tank simple and not clogged up with gadgets.

Plop the unit in and switch it on to find it creates a veritable tornado inside my tank.

*Plus side:*-

It throws up the organics for me to catch as they whizz past. 
The fish get a mighty work out
 
*Neg side:*-

Its big
It sways and pushes some the of the delicate stem plants quite a lot.
 
Have I gone to big and powerful in the effort to encourage better flow in the tank? The box says from 180l  - 370l and is 3200l/h flow rate.

Not sure what to do now.
Help


----------



## ian_m (7 Jun 2013)

Options are
- Change it for a less powerful one.
- Put it on a timer (say for CO2 on time) to give plants and fish a rest.
- Put some stainless steel mesh (Ebay) on it to reduce/deflect the flow slightly.

I have a 3000lph power head on my Vision 180, I have it on the right had side of the tank, quite high up, pointing towards to the front of the tank. By altering the angle you can get the plants gently swaying without them being abused and flattened by the flow. I also have mine on a timer, one hour 1 hour after CO2 on and off at 8pm so we can have quiet in the lounge to watch TV.


----------



## RolyMo (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks Ian_m
I have played with a few positions.
I thought the optimum position would be on the left of the tank opposite the internal filter on the RHS. 

However that position I is a major eye sore and I wondered it that would cancel out the current from the internal filter on the RHS. 

So I have tried fixing it next to the internal filter and pointed to the front of the tank. This seems to send the current bouncing round the tank in a clockwise motion. And it seems to blend in a bit with the internal filter. 

I will try the suggestion of keeping it on during lights on and co2. Means another timer switch. 

Roland


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ian_m (7 Jun 2013)

Here is a picture of mine in the tank and on.






I use these as time clocks. Really handy as set times on sofa using remote and can get switch unit next to each other in a 4 way extension block.
Anyone used Byron/Home Easy remote timeswitches ? | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

